# Bad ipamorelin experience



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Was planning on giving ipamorelin a go, so I decided to try 50mcg last night as a test dose. Balls'ed up my dosing and did 500mcg by mistake and didn't sleep a wink last night, elevated heart rate, sweaty skin, not nice at all. From what I've read ipamorelin should help with sleep and is not a stimulant, so I reckon the stuff I've got is something else. Came from redshadow peptides.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So is it down to your dosing then or something else mate ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

It is dodgey mate 500mcg ipam would give you one hell of a sleep lol


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure, never heard of ipamorelin causing this, and 500mcg is not that high a dose really. I was hoping someone on here might know something?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> It is dodgey mate 500mcg ipam would give you one hell of a sleep lol


That's what I thought. In the bin I reckon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mixmanx said:


> Was planning on giving ipamorelin a go, so I decided to try 50mcg last night as a test dose. Balls'ed up my dosing and did 500mcg by mistake and didn't sleep a wink last night, elevated heart rate, sweaty skin, not nice at all. From what I've read ipamorelin should help with sleep and is not a stimulant, so I reckon the stuff I've got is something else. Came from redshadow peptides.


that was not ipamorelin mate i use 1000mcg from Tom's peptides which are considered to be the marker for all peptides on non training days before bed and sleep like a baby in fact out of all the GHRP's ipamorelin is the best for sleep, the sides you have described sounds like something else even the more potent GHRP-2 would not cause this all night.......


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

God knows what it is, but I wont be using any more of it. Where can I get some decent ipamorelin in the UK then? Or can't I ask that here?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

It could still be Ipam that you had, its just that you had some much of it that it probably sent you hyper and kept you awake, especially if its your first time.. Going off my own experience the first time I started mine, couldn't fall asleep for hours afterwards.

You probs also sent yourself off on one knowing that you had alot and the heart racing etc could possibly be anxiety cause you know you've just tanned 500mcg lol. If you concentrate on things like your heart beating fast you can easily set off a anxiety attack.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

mixmanx said:


> God knows what it is, but I wont be using any more of it. Where can I get some decent ipamorelin in the UK then? Or can't I ask that here?


I got mine from peptidesuk. Next time you mix it, get your insulin needle and put 2 x 100 units, basically two full insulin needles of bac water in a 2ml vial, that way you know, 10 units is 100mcg instead of 500mcg :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> It could still be Ipam that you had, its just that you had some much of it that it probably sent you hyper and kept you awake, especially if its your first time.. Going off my own experience the first time I started mine, couldn't fall asleep for hours afterwards.
> 
> You probs also sent yourself off on one knowing that you had alot and the heart racing etc could possibly be anxiety cause you know you've just tanned 500mcg lol. If you concentrate on things like your heart beating fast you can easily set off a anxiety attack.


this still would not happen with this GHRP in fact it would not happen to this extent with any GHRP, i use 1000mcg of clinical grade IPAM on non training days before bed and get the best sleep ever and have non of what this guy has described, there is something fishy about that IPAM this is for sure


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this still would not happen with this GHRP in fact it would not happen to this extent with any GHRP, i use 1000mcg of clinical grade IPAM on non training days before bed and get the best sleep ever and have non of what this guy has described, there is something fishy about that IPAM this is for sure


I agree, I wasn't really worried when I realized I messed up the dose, as 500mcg is not that high, and I wasn't expecting any bad effects. When I couldn't sleep and my heart was racing I was a bit freaked out, but I got up and had a glass of water and calmed myself down, as I have had a bit of anxiety in the past, and I know what it feels like.

I have some GHPR-2 from the same website, but I'm reluctant to try it now.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this still would not happen with this GHRP in fact it would not happen to this extent with any GHRP, i use 1000mcg of clinical grade IPAM on non training days before bed and get the best sleep ever and have non of what this guy has described, there is something fishy about that IPAM this is for sure


Very true... I had a very bad experience the first time i tried "ipam" from a uk supplier... Hot flushes... Headache... Felt like i had the flu without the weakness.... It only happened that one time with the vial i tried again and nothing so it was very weird... Ive another vial and i took it before bed... I tool some other stuff so cant be sure but i had terrible sleep that night... Very hot.. Racing heart.

Ive taken src ipamore before bed... Upto 500mcg and i sleep good no hot flush / hyper activity.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Junglejpn said:


> Very true... I had a very bad experience the first time i tried "ipam" from a uk supplier... Hot flushes... Headache... Felt like i had the flu without the weakness.... It only happened that one time with the vial i tried again and nothing so it was very weird... Ive another vial and i took it before bed... I tool some other stuff so cant be sure but i had terrible sleep that night... Very hot.. Racing heart.
> 
> Ive taken src ipamore before bed... Upto 500mcg and i sleep good no hot flush / hyper activity.


So you got the same symptoms aswell as me and the OP on the first night of having Ipam? And continued with the same vial but then had no symptom afterwards?


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I've had those symptoms a couple of times, but was always with my 4th or 5th shot, thumping heart sweating etc. Did you use any mod with it? and screw the dose up on that too?

Btw how did you manage to take x10 more than you intended to, I cant work out the dose/calculation??


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Tentking said:


> I've had those symptoms a couple of times, but was always with my 4th or 5th shot, thumping heart sweating etc. Did you use any mod with it? and screw the dose up on that too?
> 
> Btw how did you manage to take x10 more than you intended to, I cant work out the dose/calculation??


No just the imap. Mixed 1ml bac water and thought 50mcg's is 2.5 on the syringe, but its obviously not possible to measure 2.5 marks, and I measured 25 marks. I was using some online calculator instead of using my brain to work it out.

I should have started with 2ml bac water and it would have been a lot easier. Don't know haw I cocked it up really, as I've been doing HGC shots for ages.


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

School boy error there m8! 

First time I had thoss symptoms I thought I was gona die! (from GHRP-2 though not Ipam) still carried on as I knew that was a possible side, (heart rate up etc not dying) it maybe as SSjay said, such a high dose for your first time? Throw in some subconscious panic at the realization of what you did and. . . . .?

Did you heart rate stay elevated all night though? Bc that would just be weird!


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

SSJay said:


> So you got the same symptoms aswell as me and the OP on the first night of having Ipam? And continued with the same vial but then had no symptom afterwards?


Yeah exactly! Did you try same vial again? It was very weird... I still dont get a 'clean' experience that i would expect when taking uk Ipamorelin... When i take src stuff i dont feel anything. You shouldn't 'feel' anything after a shot of this in my opinion....


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Junglejpn said:


> Yeah exactly! Did you try same vial again? It was very weird... I still dont get a 'clean' experience that i would expect when taking uk Ipamorelin... When i take src stuff i dont feel anything. You shouldn't 'feel' anything after a shot of this in my opinion....


I did. Felt similar the first few days on it tbh, but that first night was the worse. Ipam is just a weaker version of the other ghrp's imo so If you have enough of it I don't see why you can't potentially get the same sides as the other ghrp's. Hot flushes, sweating heart racing etc are all signs of a typical over-dose, they're the same sides you get with most drugs if you over-dose. Just cause one person can have something at such a high dose and feel nothing doesn't mean the potential sides are none existent, it just means they're not as prone to sides as the other person or have built up better immunities towards them, whereas the OP at a first time dose of 500 wont have.

I know some labs are pretty shady when it comes to dosing gear, but I can't see why they would waste there time putting something else in the vial that would cause these same sides, if anything they would put nothing in there to save money, or they may have just put ghrp 2 -6 in there instead and the OP has had to much of it on his first go. Again all my opinion. Better safe then sorry after all.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I was thing it was more likely to be a mislabeled vial rather that purposely putting something dodgy in there. Either way, I binned that vial now. I have one other I might try at 50mcgs like I planned, but I think I'll try that in the morning if I do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> I did. Felt similar the first few days on it tbh, but that first night was the worse. Ipam is just a weaker version of the other ghrp's imo so If you have enough of it I don't see why you can't potentially get the same sides as the other ghrp's. Hot flushes, sweating heart racing etc are all signs of a typical over-dose, they're the same sides you get with most drugs if you over-dose. Just cause one person can have something at such a high dose and feel nothing doesn't mean the potential sides are none existent, it just means they're not as prone to sides as the other person or have built up better immunities towards them, whereas the OP at a first time dose of 500 wont have.
> 
> I know some labs are pretty shady when it comes to dosing gear, but I can't see why they would waste there time putting something else in the vial that would cause these same sides, if anything they would put nothing in there to save money, or they may have just put ghrp 2 -6 in there instead and the OP has had to much of it on his first go. Again all my opinion. Better safe then sorry after all.


yes IPAM is slightly weaker than GHRP-2 but it creates the same GH pulse as GHRP-6 it also has an approx 25% longer half life, these sides you speak of are not common and should not be expected with IPAM a GHRP that has no side effects unlike both GHRP-2 and 6 (raised cortisol/prolaction/Ghrelin (6)) IPAM is a 3rd generation peptide and does not have these sides no matter the dose.

i use 1000mcg of IPAM every non training day before bed and get non of these sides i use Tom's peptides which is industry recognised as the best available now if this does not give me these sides and by your reckoning if sides like these where to be seen with IPAM 1000mcg of a clinical grade peptide would certainly give them why have i not had these sides?? especially seeing as this dose is relatively new for me......

IPAM should not give these sides which can only lead me to believe the this vial the OP injected was either not IPAM more likely to be the cheaper GHRP-2 or 6 which would cause these sides.....certainly not a lab i would trust in my opinion


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes IPAM is slightly weaker than GHRP-2 but it creates the same GH pulse as GHRP-6 it also has an approx 25% longer half life, these sides you speak of are not common and should not be expected with IPAM a GHRP that has no side effects unlike both GHRP-2 and 6 (raised cortisol/prolaction/Ghrelin (6)) IPAM is a 3rd generation peptide and does not have these sides no matter the dose.
> 
> i use 1000mcg of IPAM every non training day before bed and get non of these sides i use Tom's peptides which is industry recognised as the best available now if this does not give me these sides and by your reckoning if sides like these where to be seen with IPAM 1000mcg of a clinical grade peptide would certainly give them why have i not had these sides?? especially seeing as this dose is relatively new for me......
> 
> IPAM should not give these sides which can only lead me to believe the this vial the OP injected was either not IPAM more likely to be the cheaper GHRP-2 or 6 which would cause these sides.....certainly not a lab i would trust in my opinion


X2 .... I never went over sat dose with clinical grade ghrp-2 and had hot flushes quite a few times and have run ipa at 500 with mod at 250 pre bed with no hot flush just a decent nights sleep


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmm i know that exceeding g2/6 sat doses can cause these effects so it seems we're getting this when we're buying ipamorelin. Why? Surely there is not much difference between the two in terms of cost? Or is it a stocking issue... No ipamorelin in stock so relabel the others? I dont know but im losing trust in some suppliers..


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i use 1000mcg of IPAM every non training day before bed and get non of these sides i use Tom's peptides


Does that not work out at an absolute fortune? Or do you only have one non training day a week?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes IPAM is slightly weaker than GHRP-2 but it creates the same GH pulse as GHRP-6 it also has an approx 25% longer half life, these sides you speak of are not common and should not be expected with IPAM a GHRP that has no side effects unlike both GHRP-2 and 6 (raised cortisol/prolaction/Ghrelin (6)) IPAM is a 3rd generation peptide and does not have these sides no matter the dose.
> 
> i use 1000mcg of IPAM every non training day before bed and get non of these sides i use Tom's peptides which is industry recognised as the best available now if this does not give me these sides and by your reckoning if sides like these where to be seen with IPAM 1000mcg of a clinical grade peptide would certainly give them why have i not had these sides?? especially seeing as this dose is relatively new for me......
> 
> IPAM should not give these sides which can only lead me to believe the this vial the OP injected was either not IPAM more likely to be the cheaper GHRP-2 or 6 which would cause these sides.....certainly not a lab i would trust in my opinion


So Ipam doesn't play about with your blood glucose then? Which can potentially cause hypoglycemia, where all the sides of hypo are what the OP, me, and the other 2 posters on this thread have all described from taking Ipam? If not then we have got ghrp-2-6 vials with Ipam written on them. I have a blood glucose monitor and my levels are always lower after taking these peptides.

Or could it not just be possible that you are not as prone to being hypoglycemic as us hence having no sides? I don't see why if you have enough of Ipam it cant raise levels like prolactin etc? I have even seen ppl complain about getting gyno etc from the dose of Ipam being to high?


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Surely the powder volume would give away re labeled G2/6? ie Ipam being 2mg G2/6 being 5mg. I know some sites sell it in 5mg, and I know the powder can settle etc. It just seems a bit of a stretch. . . .

Must be another reason that this happens to some using Ipam?

I also remember when people thought IGF LR3 was good and MGF was a waste of time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> So Ipam doesn't play about with your blood glucose then? Which can potentially cause hypoglycemia, where all the sides of hypo are what the OP, me, and the other 2 posters on this thread have all described from taking Ipam? If not then we have got ghrp-2-6 vials with Ipam written on them. I have a blood glucose monitor and my levels are always lower after taking these peptides.
> 
> Or could it not just be possible that you are not as prone to being hypoglycemic as us hence having no sides? I don't see why if you have enough of Ipam it cant raise levels like prolactin etc? I have even seen ppl complain about getting gyno etc from the dose of Ipam being to high?


no it does t mess with glucose and not should the other two what you feel is hypo feeling is the peptide mimicking grhelin a well know side effect of GHRP-6 this has the same signs as hypo in most, IPAM does not have this side (well true IPAM at least) also you cannot gyno from IPAM the gyno you speak of is an increase in prolactin both GHRP-2&6 raise this I get this if I start on saturation dose GHRP - 2 after a break, true IPAM does not raise prolactin at any dose so if you get gyno from IPAM it is not IPAM


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info here guys, the main problem I have was the inability to sleep, literally slept for about 2 hours total.

Anyway, gave it another go with 100mcgs on waking this morning, this time just made me feel a bit drowsy for about an hour. I's still a bit nervous about doing again before bed though. I was planning on just dosing twice a day, on waking and before bed.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

mixmanx said:


> Thanks for all the info here guys, the main problem I have was the inability to sleep, literally slept for about 2 hours total.
> 
> Anyway, gave it another go with 100mcgs on waking this morning, this time just made me feel a bit drowsy for about an hour. I's still a bit nervous about doing again before bed though. I was planning on just dosing twice a day, on waking and before bed.


any updates on this mate?


----------

